# Conexion Motor Paso a Paso con SAA1027



## quacua (Abr 15, 2008)

Muy buenas me he hecho con el SAA1027 para controlar un motor paso a paso unipolar, hasta aqui ningún problema, ha funcionado a la perfección a partir de una señal osciladora que me creara el 555 me generara un tren de pulsos electricos para determinar la velocidad de giro del motor, pues bien. Ahora viene la pregunta, en el datasheet que proporciona el SAA1027 me indica la conexión para un motor unipolar es decir de 5 o 6 hilos, ahora bien yo podria conectar un motor bipolar de 4 hilos? a ver ya lo he provado y no funciona pero antes de hacer cosas así a lo tonto me gustaria si alguien supiera del tema que me indicara si es posible o no. Gracies companys!

Os proporciono Datasheet:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/A/A/1/SAA1027.shtml

Otra cosilla el motor paso a paso bipolar que tengo es el de la impresora EPSON concretamente el EM-257, que ya algunos de vosotros ya ha trabajado con él y ya tiene experiencia no como un servidor que no sabe como conectarlo en el SAA1027, porque si no se puede conectar menuda caca, ya que el driver este vale unos 30 euros Si si si y con descuento y todo, se ve que no lo hacen ya y los pocos que tienen te los hacen pagar bien a gusto. Pues eso companys  
a ver si me podeis exar un cable con la duda

Salutacion!


----------



## quacua (Abr 18, 2008)

Me canse de hacer provaturas i inventos del tebeo y he conseguido el SAA1042 es de la misma casa que el SAA1027 la diferencia es que el SAA1042 solo gobierna motores paso a paso bipolares y el SAA1027 motores paso a paso unipolares. Para aquellos que esteis interesados el SAA1042 oscila entorno a los 5 euros comparado con los 30 euros del SAA1027 en los datasheets teneis las conexiones para conectar dicho motor.

Saludos


----------



## yanis_241088 (Jun 3, 2008)

hola yo soy de ecuador necesito igual la controlador para un motor bipolar epson -257 podrias explicar como funciona el circuito y como identificar los cables del motor

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2008)

En lo motores bipolares tienes 2 bobinas, estas tienen una entrada (L1) y una salida (L2), con el multimetro identificas que salida corresponde a que entrada y las conectas al integrado como esta en el esquema


http://pdf1.alldatasheet.co.kr/datasheet-pdf/view/5627/MOTOROLA/SAA1042.html


----------

